# Acrylic Cage Heating?



## Colbymgeek (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey, so I've got my Singapore Blue in an acrylic cage from TarantulaCages.com. It's a great cage, but I have no idea how to safely heat it! I think that might be why my Singapore Blue hasn't been acting quite right... It's a tad cold for her, I think. The heating pads I've found at pet stores strictly say they can't be used on acrylic cages, though. Any ideas?


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 16, 2011)

How cold is it, exactly?

Anything under 60 degrees Fahrenheit, then you can worry.


----------



## Colbymgeek (Jan 17, 2011)

The lowest it gets to is 64 to 66 degrees every night. A little bit too low for me to be comfortable with it... :/


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 17, 2011)

Colbymgeek said:


> The lowest it gets to is 64 to 66 degrees every night. A little bit too low for me to be comfortable with it... :/


Something that used to work for me before I just gave up and kept them at room temp (which only gets as low as 70 at night for me) was a heat lamp. Worked like a charm, as long as I kept it far enough away so it didn't get TOO hot.


----------



## Colbymgeek (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah? I do have a lamp that could work for that. It's just that she doesn't really appreciate the light much. But I think I will try that if I can't find a better solution. Thanks!


----------



## Thegloryfades (Jan 17, 2011)

A ceramic heat emitter hooked up to a rheostat should work and won't produce light


----------



## Colbymgeek (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm, I think I'll look into that. Any idea of where I could get one? I don't suppose your average pet store would carry them?


----------



## Thegloryfades (Jan 17, 2011)

Petsmart and petco carry them out here. They screw in like a light and will probably be in that section.


----------



## Colbymgeek (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, okay, great. I will definitely see what I can get. Thanks!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 17, 2011)

Colbymgeek said:


> Yeah? I do have a lamp that could work for that. It's just that she doesn't really appreciate the light much. But I think I will try that if I can't find a better solution. Thanks!


I've used red/purple bulbs, too, and they work great without bothering the T's.

Plus they make for some neat ambient lighting.


----------



## Colbymgeek (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, that sounds like it could be fun! I think I'll look into that too.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 17, 2011)

Colbymgeek said:


> Oh, that sounds like it could be fun! I think I'll look into that too.


I used between 45 and 60 watt bulbs, depending on how cold it was in my room, to keep the temperature between 75-80 degrees, if that helps.


----------



## Colbymgeek (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep, sure does; thanks!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jan 17, 2011)

I would make sure the water bowl is large enough its not going to dry up too quickly. Just to be sure there is water available all the time.  

Its also a good idea to setup the cage with the heat source and have a trial run for a couple days. 

You might want to check and make sure your plexi glass isnt warping from the heat. Of course it probably wont if your using a low enough wattage. Would be a shame to ruin such a nice piece of work.


----------



## David John (Jan 17, 2011)

Colbymgeek said:


> The heating pads I've found at pet stores strictly say they can't be used on acrylic cages, though. Any ideas?


Adam uses 1/4" Plexiglas on his cages...NOT 1/8" like the cheap stuff pet stores sell.  Those heat pads do not put out enough heat to warp or damage 1/4" Plexiglas.  It may become discolored over time, but if you're using it one the bottom who cares.

JMHO.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jan 17, 2011)

911 Medic said:


> Adam uses 1/4" Plexiglas on his cages...NOT 1/8" like the cheap stuff pet stores sell.  Those heat pads do not put out enough heat to warp or damage 1/4" Plexiglas.  It may become discolored over time, but if you're using it one the bottom who cares.
> 
> JMHO.


I have some divided 10 gallon cages that i built 1/4" plexi lids for. I ended up holding off on buying my vents because a lack of funds. Well the humidity building up in the cage mixed with my room temps of 80 deg caused even the thickest plexi to warp. It has a 1/4" warp in a 7" by 6.5" lid. I kept the lids open a 1/4" gap for ventilation. And I actually went and bought the mid strength grade opossed to the 3rd grade stuff. I believe they come in 10x 20x and 50x strength. 

The difference in humidity and temperature on each side of the plexiglass can cause it to bend over time. Happend to mine in about a week or 2. Like i said in my earlier post, it would be a shame to damage a perfect piece of work for something unnessecarry.

Also the OP said he is housing a L. violaceopes. I assume he is housing it in an arboreal cage. He would need to put it onto the back of the tank. Even if it was a terrestrial you should NEVER put the heat pad underneath. If the heat pad were to get too hot the T would burrow and get even closer to the heat. 

OP:
Honestly, the temperature could drop down to 55 and your T would survive. 65 is not a big deal. Tarantulas do better at 50 than 100 deg. The only benefit to keeping Ts warmer is the increased growth rate. They will also live a shorter life at higher temperatures. Since this is an adult i see no reason to add any heat. If you were keeping slings it might be a good idea to keep them warmer. Just my point of view, to each their own.


----------



## shanebp (Jan 17, 2011)

KoriTamashii said:


> I've used red/purple bulbs, too, and they work great without bothering the T's.
> 
> Plus they make for some neat ambient lighting.


I also do this and it works like a charm. A nice red floodlight gives off lots of warmth and doesn't bother the T, and it looks cool.


----------



## Colbymgeek (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, the water dish is kind of shallow, but I fill it every day, so she always has water!
And okay, thanks everyone! I think I'll look to see what I can get, but I won't be too worried about it unless my girl starts showing some real signs of needing more warmth... Thanks again!


----------



## J Morningstar (Jan 18, 2011)

Even a daylight simulation with a plant bulb would be sufficent for the day light hours and then at night a red basking bulb further than 4-5 inches away(perhaps evemn more depending on the temp of the room, they are effective at suprising distances) or a ceramic heater hung HIGH above the srea..they get HOT!!!


----------



## Fran (Jan 18, 2011)

AgentD006las said:


> OP:
> Tarantulas do better at 50 than 100 deg. The only benefit to keeping Ts warmer is the increased growth rate. They will also live a shorter life at higher temperatures.


..We dont know that. We think they will molt faster so will die faster...But theres no evidence saying a t is gonna live longer at 50F. I HIGHLY doubt it.

A T might survive some days at 50F, but it will die soon. Specially a rain forest native tarantula.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jan 18, 2011)

Fran said:


> ..We dont know that. We think they will molt faster so will die faster...But theres no evidence saying a t is gonna live longer at 50F. I HIGHLY doubt it.
> 
> A T might survive some days at 50F, but it will die soon. Specially a rain forest native tarantula.


Sorry i didnt mean long term life span. I mean the stress level. Also the length of time they can go with out water is longer at lower temps. humidity is higher at 50 deg than 100 deg. Ive read in ttkg that Ts will start showing signs of stress at 100-105 deg.

 I also recall an experiment with LP slings i read online for a science project. They had fed 12 lps the same amount of food and tracked there molt cycle at different temperatures. 3 of the 4 kept hottest died and the rest at other temps lived (i cant recall the temps the others were kept at.) This is all hear say on my part until i find the article online so dont quote me on any of this.

There have also been cases of Ts bouncing back from the dead after being almost frozen. I guess what im trying to say is "They do better being in low temps because there is less of a chance of water loss." This is just my edjucated opinion.

Its also proven science in green bottle flies that raised temps shorten thier life dramaticaly. Also the same flies at lower temps live longer. The temps have a direct effect on thier metabolism since they are cold blooded. This is common knowledge in the world of entimology and criminal science. So why wouldnt this apply to tarantulas? They are cold blooded bugs no?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fran (Jan 18, 2011)

You dont want to keep a tarantula at 100F for a long period of time, no doubt...But at ver low temps such 50F they wont do fine either.

Also, well, humidity can be reached at the same level wheter is 50 or 90F...In general you dont want to go to extremes.

50F is a slow " death  penalty"...She will be literaly a rock to the point of not moving at all,not feeding... but 100F will stress and fry  the T. For sure


----------

